# zeichen zählen



## xloouch (12. März 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich hab ne kleine frage. wie mache ich das am gescheitesten:

ich hab ein textfeld (in html <textarea>) und nun hab ich eine maximallänge für dieses feld eingegeben. wie kann ich die anzahl zeichen zählen in diesem textfeld, und die verbleibenden automatisch ausgeben bei jedem zeichen das man schreibt...

danke für eure hilfe

ps. ich kenne java-script nicht sehr gut, wäre froh, wenn ihr mir eventuell ein code-example hier posten könntet.

gruss

xloouch


----------



## Fabian H (12. März 2004)

```
<textarea onkeypress="window.alert(String(Math.abs(this.value.length - 150)));">
```
Maximallänge in diesem Fall: 150 Zeichen.


----------



## xloouch (13. März 2004)

gut.

nun will ich aber diesen wert noch in ein textfeld ausgeben, welches sich nach jeder eingabe runterzählt.. geht das überhaupt?

z.b. textarea leer => textfeld =150 Zeichen
textarea 50 zeichen => textfeld = 100 zeichen.
usw..

wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. März 2004)

Klick


----------



## xloouch (14. März 2004)

danke schön..


----------

